

Night lights may foster depression - tokenadult
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/342495/title/Night_lights_may_foster_depression

======
tokenadult
Journal article from 2011 by two of the co-authors of the newly reported
paper:

[https://ckm.osu.edu/sitetool/sites/neuroscience/documents/Ra...](https://ckm.osu.edu/sitetool/sites/neuroscience/documents/RandyPapers/2011/psychoneuroendobedrosian2011.pdf)

PubMed paper from another pairing of co-authors of the newly reported paper:

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3169904/>

